# Middleburg, FL F Black Tillie-Good with females.



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Permission given to post by rescue*
































Tillie is approximately 7 years old. She is a stunning solid, Black, Spayed, Female German Shepherd. She is up to date on vaccinations, heartworm, flea and tick prevention. This poor girl came into Rescue because her former owner was not mentally or physically able to care for her anymore. Her former owner had to be placed in an assisted living facility and the other family members could not take in Tillie, she would have ended up in an animal control shelter and we could not let that happen so we accepted her into our Rescue.

Tillie’s foster mom reports that Tillie loves to play with her foster sister. Tillie is also great walking with a leash, and she is good in the car. Overall she is a well behaved, Princess. Tillie does have a bad ear infection however we are treating her and she is making lots of improvement. Tillie will do best in a home where she has a playmate and or someone to walk her everyday. We are not sure how Tillie will be around younger children so a child check will need to be approved. We do not know how Tillie is with cats.

If you are interested in providing Tillie a loving home she so desperately needs or you require additional information Please Email:[email protected]

*****All dogs in rescue are temperament tested and have basic obedience implemented as a part of their daily routine. All behavioral issues are dealt with according to each case scenario. All dogs prior to going home are up to date on all vaccinations, neutered and or spayed, and microchipped.*****

*****Adoption fees range from $100 - $450 depending on age, degree of personalized training, and if proof of bloodlines can be provided.*****

***Application, home-check, and references must be approved prior to final adoption. Located in Middleburg, Florida.***

*****Free Obedience Lessons offered to all of my rescued dogs that are placed within Clay County & Duval County areas. * Obedience Classes located in Orange Park, Florida.*****


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I've been in contact with Nila before (the wonderful lady that runs this rescue).
I know that she cares for these dogs. 
She's having some trouble placing Tillie (and Rio), which is surprising. She needs to make some room and would love for her to find her forever home.
Tillie's best friend is a female! 

Tillie's website address is: http://www.k-9services.net/index.php?q=node/6

Let's help this gorgeous girl find her forever home!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I think Richard would like her.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

Pretty girl. Caught my eye cuz I used to live in Middleburg. I was an obedience instructor for the Greater Orange Park Dog Club. Where do you train?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

It's not me. Hehe
I'm just posting for the rescue who is having a little bit of trouble placing these great dogs. 
I hope they find their forever home soon.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliI think Richard would like her.


Ya Think!?!? Wow! Think the rescue would willing to work with someone from Alaska?? She looks like a fat version of Perle. LOL


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I have no clue! I'm glad you like her. I thought she looked like pretty Perle as well. 
I wouldn't say Nila is lenient but I know she tries very hard to make everyones individual situation work. I would definitely get in contact with her. 

I don't know if Pilots N Paws does this kind of thing but I know Rio was brought to her rescue through them.

Let me know if I can help


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I would have to think about it. I am traveling to Florida in the next few weeks to visit Perles former owners, so it would be a good time to bring a dog back. I am suprised too, that she is having trouble placing her. I will see how I feel about it, and if she is still available when the time comes for me to travel.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm sure it has to do with the fact that both have medical issues and are older. She had an ear infection and is very overweight.









Rio is HW +.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

She is having a space issue with only 2 dogs? Hopefully they find a good home!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

She has a few emaciated dogs in the house, which she's putting some weight on before they're up for adoption.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Bump for gorgeous Tillie, I hope she finds her home soon too!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I love this photo of her. She looks like a character. I was wondering what it was, then I saw the rope she was catching. Sweet looking girl.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Yes, she looks like a sweet and calm girl, with a little spunky side. Just needs to lose some weight hehe. 

Bump for Tillie!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey guys, perhaps a warning here to whoever has this lady??? Will post and notify mods


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I just checked the website and all they just have a couple of boys now. I guess Tillie got adopted.


----------

